# Hello From Kentucky



## Taysmache (Feb 14, 2011)

I swear I have all my teeth! LOL. My name is Seante, pronounced Sean+ Tay, and I am obsessed with Halloween and horror. I began building my own props last year when I decided to host my first annual Halloween Party. My husband and I sat down and thought up a plan and I began the process. Things would have been a lot better had I not been in a car wreck and also hadn't waited to the 2 months before to plan, LOL. This year I am getting started EARLY. I also made some props for a haunt in Shepherdsville, Ky called Wolf Creek Haunted Forest. They are pretty cool people. This year I am expanding my talents of paper mache and venturing into other mediums. I'm excited to be joining hauntforum! Happy Hauntings everyone!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you'll fit right in.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

good to have you seante


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Seante


----------



## Taysmache (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm pleased to be here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Taysmache! Nice to have you here. Can't wait to see some of your work.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome Seante, You're gonna love this forum


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I live in Louisville KY and I have heard of that haunt you are talking about. I have never been to it though! Great to see a fellow Kentuckian on here.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!
MORE SOUTHERN HAUNTERS


----------

